
How the World Has Changed Since 2008 Financial Crisis - chollida1
https://graphics.wsj.com/how-the-world-has-changed-since-2008-financial-crisis/
======
uptown
Apparently this document is controversial internally at WSJ:

[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/4426176-Colleagues.h...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/4426176-Colleagues.html)

